# مطلوب مهندسين معالجة مياه تخصص Water Treatment



## abu fahad 1 (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شركة سعودية فرنسية في مجال معالجة المياه في المملكة العربية السعودية وتبحث عن مهندسين في نفس المجال ولمن يجد الرغبه في العمل نرجو منه مراسلتنا على الأيميل التالي وشكراً:-
[email protected]


----------



## م رضا (23 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (24 مايو 2011)

مشكــــــــــور أخـي العـزيـز وجــزاك اللــه عنـا خيــراً


----------



## كيمىكيما (10 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكرا


----------

